# name my pup



## gringo (Dec 17, 2011)

Name my pup picking it up tomorrow need a name i liked lulu but im the only one that does any ideas she a girl cream in colour


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

How about Polly, Hetty or Dusty?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I like Lulu


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Lulu Lottie Lucie Betty Hattie


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

I think you should wait and see her then after a few hours a name will come I'v never managed to named a dog with the name I'v picked it never looked like it suited them


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

Lulu is a great name, we've already decided on it for our next pup (in a couple of years lol!). 

How about:
Polly
Loobie
Millie

Or more festive:
Holly
Mary
Angel
Star


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

I like Zelda!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I love the name Lulu. 

The names i like are Nelly, Dolly (theres a labradoodle at flyball who's called Dolly Doodle!), Maggie, to name a few. 

X


----------



## Kitty4 (Nov 10, 2011)

Holly is a lovely name, and very apt as its christmastime! Dont firhet to put some pictures of her on here


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I also love the name Lulu. But then I'm biased as my youngest is called Louis and I call him Lulu! - (poor boy!)

For a Xmas name, Evie or Sparkle is a thought.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2011)

Great names, just to throw another one in, how about Luna?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Ooooo puppy is coming home today 
A christmasy related name would be nice, not sure which i'd go for though haha. Maybe Grace  I love that name!
Other names I like, Lucy, Lily, Roxie, Lizzie, Chloe, there are others i just can't remember them all off the top of my head 
Enjoy bringing your pup home!


----------



## Fred69 (Nov 26, 2011)

Have you considered Diva, very different and very apt in some cases.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

I always liked Disney. As in the Scottish Disney do it. (Doesnt do it). More of a dogs name tho.

There are some good sites on the web with dogs names if you do a wee google.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

Lily is cute


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

I like Lily, thats sweet!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Lily sounds popular  It is a very sweet name


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Love the name Lulu .... 

How exciting .. a lovely cream cockapoo puppy .. please post lots of pics xxx


----------



## gringo (Dec 17, 2011)

Right picked her up today she as been eating and drinking seems to have settled in very well.as for name i was out voted on lulu we have called her RUBY my grandaughter is called hollie funny her calling come on ruby she 2 and half


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome home Ruby ... pretty name   

Now we will want to see pics of Ruby and Hollie .. we love cute kids just as much as we love cockapoos on here .... enjoy your puppy xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, pics soon please! Ruby is a lovely name.


----------



## gringo (Dec 17, 2011)

some reason i carnt load picture


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I think we all had that problem on joining this forum. Are you trying from Photobucket? This seems to be the easiest way and there is a special thread on how to do this. Hope you can sort it out quick - can't wait to see your cream cockapoo!


----------

